# add High Contrast to FAQ?



## siares

Hello all,
High Contrast style is not mentioned in FAQ and in my opinion it is not intuitive to find. What do you think?


----------



## Loob

What is "High Contrast style", siares?


----------



## Peterdg

Loob said:


> What is "High Contrast style", siares?


It's a different color scheme for the site that offers better readability for people that are visually impaired.

This is how the forum normally looks with the WR-style.






Look at the color of the pages.

Now, when you click "WR style" (it's at the bottom of each forum page, where I indicated it with a red circle), you can chose the High contrast style.

Then it looks like this:





Also the quotes in a post are displayed with the peach background in the High contrast style instead of the light blue in the WR style.


----------



## Loob

Thank you, Peter.


----------



## Peterdg

And, Siares, yes, I agree that it would be useful if it were in the FAQ. (that's a lot of commas in the beginning of my sentence)


----------



## siares

Peterdg said:


> that's a lot of commas in the beginning of my sentence


So many that I'm jealous.


----------



## mkellogg

I can't find a good place to add it to the FAQ. Where would you put it?


----------



## siares

I haven't thought about it. That was a conservative suggestion.
If it weren't too difficult, maybe it could be a separate button, next to the FAQ button
Forum - Members - Language - Rules - Help/FAQ - Adjust Visual Style

I though of it because of this post


HalfScot said:


> It is extremely difficult to make out the headings that are blue on black and white on light blue so I have been unable to see if this is the correct way to ask. Otherwise this site seems to be quite outstanding or have great pote


----------

